

Introducing LastPass for iOS 8 - vinhnx
http://blog.lastpass.com/2014/09/introducing-lastpass-for-ios-8.html

======
zimpenfish
I can't quite figure out their UX team - you can use TouchID to secure your
vault except not as a replacement for the PIN screen. But sometimes it'll
offer TouchID when you resume. Sometimes it won't and you'll get the PIN.
Which you still have to have despite setting up TouchID. Whuh.

(And the browser integration might be "more streamlined" but only in the sense
that a brick is "more streamlined" than a donkey. It's still clunky as hell.)

